# Loft Build...



## swagg

A week or so ago I got in touch with another PT member in my area that was looking to have a loft built. After a few days hard work here is what We came up with for him. It is a 8x8, just the main structure. We still have to build the flights, boxes and perches. Enjoy


----------



## Wingsonfire

swagg said:


> A week or so ago I got in touch with another PT member in my area that was looking to have a loft built. After a few days hard work here is what We came up with for him. It is a 8x8, just the main structure. We still have to build the flights, boxes and perches. Enjoy


Sweet, that is going to be a good looking loft and dang nice of you to lend a helping hand to help build it, 2 thumbs up from here


----------



## swagg

I just have a few more pictures. I got so involved in the build I forgot to take a lot of pics Another bonus about this loft is that it is designed to come apart into 6 separate pieces so it can easily be moved


----------



## swagg

a few more... The Top one is the front of the loft showing the vents and the area where the flights will be. The second shows the skylight to let light into the loft.


----------



## Goingatitagain

Great start on your new loft . Looking forward to seeing your progress


----------



## Wingsonfire

You guys are doing it right, I am impressed


----------



## swagg

Found a few more. Here is one showing the doorway and the front vents. And then one of the other side. The second one also shows the vent at the top along the roof line.


----------



## swagg

Here is one of it 90% done. Now just close your eyes and picture two big flights and with a landing board in the middle


----------



## scott70

*nice loft*

nice looking loft keep the pics coming cant wait to see it finished


----------



## sky tx

I'm waiting for the most "important" picture
Pigeon Crap on the floor. But with that Nice Looking loft--they not use the inside.


----------



## Wingsonfire

It s going to finished tonight


----------



## Greek Boy

Swagg- Loft is looking like it's almost ready for some birds. Nice neat job. When your done will it be for racing homers or are you thinking of keeping fancy birds. Either way great start. Good luck to you. Nick..


----------



## Birds

Really nice looking , would please post some more specs ? Does the upper-vent run across the entire loft ,if so;how much gap is there and is it covered with wire or just open ? Thanks in advance for your reply . Again , that is a sharp loft you have built and we would love to see some inside pictures too .


----------



## Msfreebird

Nice job!! I always appreciate a good building lesson


----------



## swagg

Greek Boy said:


> Swagg- Loft is looking like it's almost ready for some birds. Nice neat job. When your done will it be for racing homers or are you thinking of keeping fancy birds. Either way great start. Good luck to you. Nick..


Actually I built it for another member, but he does plan to keep racing homers


----------



## sreeshs

That is well built  and its fun building together.


----------



## swagg

Modenalover6 said:


> Really nice looking , would please post some more specs ? Does the upper-vent run across the entire loft ,if so;how much gap is there and is it covered with wire or just open ? Thanks in advance for your reply . Again , that is a sharp loft you have built and we would love to see some inside pictures too .


Yeah I can grab all the measurements off of it, maybe sometime today. The front Top vent does run the entire length of the front. Right off the top of my head there is a 6 inch gap on the outside and a 7 or 8 inch gap on the inside. It will be covered with wire to keep creatures from the outside out, and the pigeons from nesting in the vent


----------



## scott70

*where in ohio are ya*

where in ohio are you I am up in michigan and I am going to build anothere loft was wondering how cold it gets where you are at and are you going to be able to shut of the vents for the winter or just leave them open


----------



## Birds

swagg , that would be great , cause this is the one for me . Having minimal skills , I think I can tackle this one . What did you use for joist and what is the thickness of the plywood ? Thanks for your reply and am looking forward to getting more specs . Maybe you could give me a $ figure on materials also ? 

Modenalover6


----------



## mywhitedoves

Yet another case of 'loft envy'!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

mywhitedoves said:


> Yet another case of 'loft envy'!


A little paint and yours would look pretty cool


----------



## GaryWCo

*Is it finished yet?*

I' really liked to see the finsihed loft. I hope when it's finsihed and, you have some pictures, that you post them. I'm getting ready to undertake a similar project.


----------



## mywhitedoves

Shadybug Lofts said:


> A little paint and yours would look pretty cool


Thanks Shadybug... yeah, I 'finished it' too late in the fall last year & got caught up in a house reno. I put styrofoam insulation on the other 3 sides and am still trying to figure out how to "FINISH finish" the front and other sides... siding, shingles??? The guy who resided my house was supposed to save the old siding for me to use on the loft, but I came home from work one day and it had gone to the dump.  Oh well, it was a friend doing me a favor and going easy price-wise so I'm not complaining - overall it was a blessing!

Mike


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Mywhitedoves, I would think that your loft would be really hard to put some kind of siding on because of all the things you would have to side around.


----------



## mywhitedoves

You got it! hence the hesitation... 
ps. I used to have windows on the sides, but eliminated them for that very reason.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

mywhitedoves said:


> You got it! hence the hesitation...
> ps. I used to have windows on the sides, but eliminated them for that very reason.


Did you ever see the stucco type coating you put over foam. You put foam on then a netting material and then the sand coating. Its used on commercial buildings around here.


----------



## swagg

Worked on the breeding boxes today 
Here you can see the material cut and starting to assemble


----------



## swagg

Few more shots of the boxes. They are 23*16*16








Got the faces on and ready for the doors


----------



## swagg

I also got a the materials for the doors cut and ready to assemble. I have to make a stop at the home depot to get the dowel rods and a few more pieces of lumber.


----------



## Goingatitagain

Very nice job on your nestboxes so far.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Looking good Swagg You will be finished sooon


----------



## swagg

Here they come everyone. Get ready for pictures..

Here is what a loft on a trailer looks like 









Maybe if we stand here long enough it will set itself up


----------



## swagg

Foundation blocks leveled and floor set









Three of the walls ready to be installed


----------



## swagg

Those same walls set









Front installed and roof installed


----------



## swagg

Finish roof









And Finally Everything Finished with the landing board in the up position


----------



## swagg

Here is the back side of the front vents in the open position








And Closed


----------



## swagg

And the boxes


----------



## swagg

Boxes Installed


----------



## swagg

I hope everyone enjoyed this build


----------



## boneyrajan.k

good job.........looks great,plz do put up a pic after you introduce the birds in it


----------



## TylerBro

I'm waiting for the million dollar first poop covered pic .. and man that kid in gray is a cool looking dude  ha ha


----------



## billyr70

That was cool, very nice. God luck with your new loft.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Nice loft! Now throw some birds in there and take more pictures!


----------



## honeyrobber

Being totally new to this could you post some up close pics of the nest box construction. For example pics of hinge system used(if dowel how is it put together just "snapped in the drilled holes). I love the look of those nest boxes and have seen them in a few pictures. Thanks.


----------



## mywhitedoves

I'm drooling!
Does that answer the question as to whether or not folks have enjoyed your building project.


----------



## ptras

honeyrobber said:


> Being totally new to this could you post some up close pics of the nest box construction. For example pics of hinge system used(if dowel how is it put together just "snapped in the drilled holes). I love the look of those nest boxes and have seen them in a few pictures. Thanks.


I think these were premade nest boxes with commercial nestfronts.


----------



## Birds

swagg , you must be a real asset to your club . Like we have stated before this is the one we are building . Are all the panels you used for the roof made of that polycarb material . We can't decide yet whether to use a ply roof and one piece of that material as a skylight . Corrugated tin would get to hot here in Louisiana . We could always lay the tin on sheets of insulation . Again , what did you use for the roof ? Thanks for any info ! P.S. If you did this for a new member or a new hobbyist , what a wonderful way
to get them started . Unfortunately where we are all the loft's are way down south and the club members too .

Kathy's Loft


----------



## TylerBro

ptras said:


> I think these were premade nest boxes with commercial nestfronts.





Nope all built from scratch .. I have the same ones in my loft built by swagg " my brother '' and ill try to get hing pics up soon


----------



## ptras

TylerBro said:


> Nope all built from scratch .. I have the same ones in my loft built by swagg " my brother '' and ill try to get hing pics up soon


Why the UPC codes on the sides of the boxes? That's what made me think they were commercial boxes.

Any reason you built them as a unit rather than building in place? I would think it is easier to build in place.


----------



## TylerBro

The upc is for the wood its built out of .. and we build the loft In my driveway and we built it to come apart so we could deliver it in one shot . We took the loft to rpaulmers house in the middle of the city so we didn't want to be cutting and nailing and making noise . So we build it for easy delivery


----------



## ptras

TylerBro said:


> The upc is for the wood its built out of .. and we build the loft In my driveway and we built it to come apart so we could deliver it in one shot . We took the loft to rpaulmers house in the middle of the city so we didn't want to be cutting and nailing and making noise . So we build it for easy delivery


I get it. You built a modular loft. Want to bring one to my house when you're done?


----------



## Vladik

swagg said:


> And the boxes


Did you build the boxes by your self or bought them some where? And what are the dimensions?


----------



## rpalmer

swagg said:


> Few more shots of the boxes. They are 23*16*16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the faces on and ready for the doors


Hand made by Swagg.


----------



## honeyrobber

Looks simple enough. I personally dislike the idea of using wooden dowels(how ever it is spelled). I would either use closet maid(closet shelving) or some kind of metal rods. we collect funeral wreath stands from 2 local cemataries. BTW they make great tomatoe cages. we cut them apart and use them for stakes for different crops. So green painted steal rods instead of dowels.

Only thing that does not show up is the pins the door hinges on is it a dowel?


----------



## swagg

honeyrobber said:


> Looks simple enough. I personally dislike the idea of using wooden dowels(how ever it is spelled). I would either use closet maid(closet shelving) or some kind of metal rods. we collect funeral wreath stands from 2 local cemataries. BTW they make great tomatoe cages. we cut them apart and use them for stakes for different crops. So green painted steal rods instead of dowels.
> 
> Only thing that does not show up is the pins the door hinges on is it a dowel?



Yeah, to each there own with the rods A lot of lofts are built with the dowel rods, and they are far easier to incorporate into the custom doors. They have a nail hinge, on some of the pics you can make a few of them out if you look on the bottom side of them. They are all built so they can be removed very quickly for any reason at all


----------



## swagg

Vladik said:


> Did you build the boxes by your self or bought them some where? And what are the dimensions?


I hand built all the boxes. If i remember right they are 16*16*23


----------



## swagg

ptras said:


> I get it. You built a modular loft. Want to bring one to my house when you're done?


Lol, modular loft, i like that  It is actually framed the same way i would frame any shed type building. Just during the construction when your at the step to tie all walls together I used two screws instead of nails. Also when your sheeting the walls you have to remember to nail back from the corners so you do not tie the two walls together. We finished tying everything together on site  i think it took us like 4 hours or so to set it all up. A lot less noise with neighbors close by


----------



## Wingsonfire

swagg said:


> Lol, modular loft, i like that  It is actually framed the same way i would frame any shed type building. Just during the construction when your at the step to tie all walls together I used two screws instead of nails. Also when your sheeting the walls you have to remember to nail back from the corners so you do not tie the two walls together. We finished tying everything together on site  i think it took us like 4 hours or so to set it all up. A lot less noise with neighbors close by


I just checked the progress and it looks great Swagg  I usually don't say anything negative about anyone's work but those fronts sure are cut close, are they removable? After a while warp-age settling may make them a little hard to get out? They are dang nice for sure though. I think I will call it constructive criticism lol lol


----------



## swagg

Kathy's Loft said:


> swagg , you must be a real asset to your club . Like we have stated before this is the one we are building . Are all the panels you used for the roof made of that polycarb material . We can't decide yet whether to use a ply roof and one piece of that material as a skylight . Corrugated tin would get to hot here in Louisiana . We could always lay the tin on sheets of insulation . Again , what did you use for the roof ? Thanks for any info ! P.S. If you did this for a new member or a new hobbyist , what a wonderful way
> to get them started . Unfortunately where we are all the loft's are way down south and the club members too .
> 
> Kathy's Loft


Yep the entire roof is polycarb. You will save yourself a lof of time and money by just using a polycarb roof. For an area that gets a lot of sun such as yours I would go with the white and clear like i did. That setup is going to attract far less heat then any type of asphalt shingle. Also the way i set it up any heat that builds up will travel right out the front top vent. I would also avoid the tin as it has a tendency to sweat, and moisture in a loft is bad. We'll have to see it Rpalmer will take a shot of the front top vent to show you what i mean


----------



## swagg

ptras said:


> I think these were premade nest boxes with commercial nestfronts.


Hehehehe, I'll take that as a great compliment


----------



## TylerBro

Maybe we can moon light for froys or someone ...


----------



## rpalmer

Here are a few shots that were asked for.


outside roof vent.


----------



## rpalmer

Inside roof vent. Also the shape of the roofing gives some additional venting action.


----------



## rpalmer

Under the nest boxes is perfect storage for food and grit.


----------



## rpalmer

I tried to get a shot of the hinge. Not much luck.


----------



## swagg

Look at that, Talk about fast service. Thanks for making that happen so early


----------



## rpalmer

honeyrobber said:


> Looks simple enough. I personally dislike the idea of using wooden dowels(how ever it is spelled). I would either use closet maid(closet shelving) or some kind of metal rods. we collect funeral wreath stands from 2 local cemataries. BTW they make great tomatoe cages. we cut them apart and use them for stakes for different crops. So green painted steal rods instead of dowels.
> 
> Only thing that does not show up is the pins the door hinges on is it a dowel?


I have read that medal wire causes much more feather damage than wooden dowels. I think that is why many lofts only use wood.


----------



## honeyrobber

I think unpainted metal would as rust is very abrassive. Smooth painted could not be any different from painted wood. All my parrots, and finches do great in painted metal cages. My mom uses the large door to reach in and feed the finches. When she slid the big door down the small door made in the big door hung and slid up. I came in last night used cell phone to get to bed becuase of the birds. I got a phone call at the farmers market that I had 2 birds out one of which she caught in the cats mouth. Mom yelled at the cat and it dropped the bird which flew away(in the house). After catching the cat and getting her outside she shooed the bird into her bath room and shut the door. The other bird was in my room. The one the cat had was caught by the wing and other than a couple broke flight feathers is fine. All is back to normal.


----------



## swagg

honeyrobber said:


> I think unpainted metal would as rust is very abrassive. Smooth painted could not be any different from painted wood.


I supposed painted would not be that bad. But I just cant get past the professional look of the wood boxes with the wood box fronts. Looks so nice, and does a great job


----------



## rpalmer

TylerBro said:


> I'm waiting for the million dollar first poop covered pic .. and man that kid in gray is a cool looking dude  ha ha


Not much poop.


----------



## swagg

rpalmer said:


> Not much poop.


Lol, bout time. Now lets see some more pics of those birds


----------



## rpalmer

swagg said:


> Lol, bout time. Now lets see some more pics of those birds


They just traveled over 1000 miles and are in their new home. I'll see what I can do toward this evening. I will say that they look great and are in perfect health.


----------



## fireman

Great looking loft and I love those nest boxes. Super job!


----------



## mywhitedoves

rpalmer said:


> Not much poop.


I always enjoy the look of a new "poopless" loft... for about a DAY! 
_('cause after that, the poop begins to take over)_


----------



## rpalmer

mywhitedoves said:


> I always enjoy the look of a new "poopless" loft... for about a DAY!
> _('cause after that, the poop begins to take over)_


Yep. Poopless is only in pictures now.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

mywhitedoves said:


> I always enjoy the look of a new "poopless" loft... for about a DAY!
> _('cause after that, the poop begins to take over)_


Poop only takes over if you let it.


----------



## rpalmer

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Poop only taks over if you let it.


 I meant the clean spotless wood. I scrape every morning.


----------



## ptras

rpalmer said:


> I meant the clean spotless wood. I scrape every morning.


You're a better man than me. Once or twice a week for me. Of course, I'm using the deep litter method on the floor.


----------



## TylerBro

lol i love in the nest box pic you can see the OSB un treated outside hutch for Hershey the Rabbit .. Shocked people didnt see that and yell hahha ..


----------



## blkramhemi

Nice Boxes!!! i built a great box, but the fronts didnt come out that great, I gotta do a better job... feel free to send me nine ok!!!


----------



## swagg

blkramhemi said:


> Nice Boxes!!! i built a great box, but the fronts didnt come out that great, I gotta do a better job... feel free to send me nine ok!!!


Thanks, in one big box OK, or would you rather have 9 little ones


----------



## swagg

OK guys Finally got some more work done on this one....

Here are some pics of the Flights going on


----------



## swagg

One entry way cut...









The first Flight on...


----------



## swagg

Second Entry way cut...









Second Entry open... They are Hinged doors that can be closed or open...









Second Flight on...


----------



## swagg

Both Flights installed and front doors open with landing pad down......


----------



## TylerBro

Someone's been busy


----------



## swagg

And the last for now...
The flights closed with the landing board in the closed position....


----------



## birdkeeper

great looking loft! can't wait to see the inside of the loft. good job!


----------



## swagg

You getting the bird to go out yet?


----------



## rpalmer

swagg said:


> You getting the bird to go out yet?


A couple are coming out. One likes to just sit in the entrance way. But it has been so freaking hot. Plus they have "other things" occupying their thoughts and time.


----------



## Greek Boy

Swagg- very nice job on the entire loft. Looks like you gave alot of thought to everything. Wishing you all the best in the future.-Nick..


----------



## swagg

rpalmer said:


> A couple are coming out. One likes to just sit in the entrance way. But it has been so freaking hot. Plus they have "other things" occupying their thoughts and time.


"Other Things'' huh......good thing this is a PG forum im guessing


----------



## swagg

Greek Boy said:


> Swagg- very nice job on the entire loft. Looks like you gave alot of thought to everything. Wishing you all the best in the future.-Nick..


Thanks ...


----------



## rpalmer

swagg said:


> "Other Things'' huh......good thing this is a PG forum im guessing


I over heard one saying " you got me feeling like a monkey and you look like one might fine tree" .


----------



## TylerBro

hey are the birds in the flights yet?


----------



## rpalmer

TylerBro said:


> hey are the birds in the flights yet?


You know I have a few birds. One pair are sitting another pair are locked up the third pair are sitting in the entrance, one on each side. So still no nice picture to be taken of them in the flights yet. If the pair sitting raise a couple they will get fake eggs until next year. And the same for the pair that are locked up. It looks like it will be awhile before the 3rd. pair get a clutch. But they only get to raise two squabs this year also. I'll keep a watch for a nice picture of them outside.


----------



## rpalmer

Well I had 5 of them out this morning so I grabed my camera and as soon as I got to where I could take their picture to scooted right back inside. Freaking Ernie my cat must have them conditioned to go to their safe spot. I'll keep trying.


----------



## swagg

Anymore luck yet? One thing that we found that help our birds come outside more is to put something solid on the bottom. Do you have like a scrap board or maybe even a piece or card board? Once they get used to that you could most likely get rid of it.


----------



## rpalmer

swagg said:


> Anymore luck yet? One thing that we found that help our birds come outside more is to put something solid on the bottom. Do you have like a scrap board or maybe even a piece or card board? Once they get used to that you could most likely get rid of it.


Oh they come on out and sit around or strut a little. The thing is I can't get a nice picture of them to post. But I will sooner or later. Take care.


----------



## rpalmer

Not really the style of picture I wanted to post but here are a couple for now.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

It looks really nice


----------



## rpalmer

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1759

Loft is finished as planned. May add electric  not sure. Take care and a very big thanks to Swagg and TylerBro who designed and built everything.


----------



## cbx1013

Great looking loft and nest boxes. Nice work!

cbx


----------



## West

Real nice setup rpalmer.


----------



## zugbug13

Nice work on the loft build. Regards, Charlie


----------



## Sky Island

nice pigeon loft! i need one really bad.. i have 8 pigeons and soon to get more and waiting to build me one myself:]]


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Where do you keep the 8 pigeons.


----------



## Sky Island

i keep my pigeons in a small cage in my back yard


----------

